# Let's crack a cold one and talk rivers!



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Come join us! The Colorado Water Conservation Board will be meeting in Glenwood Springs on Sept. 11th to discuss the future of the Colorado River! Come enjoy some great food, beer, and discussion on our rivers! 

The Colorado Water Conservation Board is meeting to discuss the Colorado Water Plan, and we want to help you get informed and involved. 

Join
Let's crack a cold one and talk rivers!
Wednesday Sept 10th at 6:00pm
Two Rivers Park in Glenwood Springs, Colorado

Thanks,
UCPBA


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Bump, bump,bump...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it the 10th or 11th?


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

We are gathering at Two Rivers this evening at 6. The CWBC meeting is tomorrow the 11th at Hotel Colorado. 

Thanks,
UCPBA


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Figures i have to work a nightnshift


----------

